# rat lol



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone having any problems with neighbours cats, look no further get a rat :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bunch of pussies :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

lol classic

how the heck did you find that it's all in russian.

thought those russian cat's would be harder than the russian mice though :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> lol classic
> 
> how the heck did you find that it's all in russian.
> 
> thought those russian cat's would be harder than the russian mice though :lol:


well, I'm not exactly English/British   speak few languages :roll:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > lol classic
> ...


makes sense, so what other goodies are there out there on russian youtube?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > techfreak said:
> ...


Russian youtube :lol: this one is VERY VERY horrible :lol: :lol: I warn you


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

GROSS :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I might dig out some more later


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > lol classic
> ...


oh great, not just a woman but one that can moan like firk in foreign as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > techfreak said:
> ...


sounds like pure sexism/nationalism :roll: should report this post really :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> Russian youtube :lol: this one is VERY VERY horrible :lol: :lol: I warn you





redsilverblue said:


> I might dig out some more later


Oh no, snot more :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Removed it :lol: it's gross :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> Removed it :lol: it's gross :roll:


I agree it was gross but I wouldn't have removed it. You will have to locate another one now .

Just noticed it is still part of my post where I quoted you, so you don't need to find another.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this what you do when you get bored of being multi-cultural? [smiley=book2.gif]

Trawl through all the foreign youtube pages and stumble across the weird and wonderful only to inflict the pain on us? :twisted:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> Is this what you do when you get bored of being multi-cultural? [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Trawl through all the foreign youtube pages and stumble across the weird and wonderful only to inflict the pain on us? :twisted:


I'm a mum of a 2 year old + wife (5 years today!!!  ) + work full time with LOTS of overtime so no, I dont trawl through the weird youtube pages :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats on the 5 years! 
I guess you must just have a knack for stumbling across the crazy goings on out there.
I don't suppose you work for rude tube do you. :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> Congrats on the 5 years!
> I guess you must just have a knack for stumbling across the crazy goings on out there.
> I don't suppose you work for *rude tube *do you. :lol:


why oh why I red redtube :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the 5 years!
> ...


hahaha please tell me you work for redtube [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

no :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> no :lol:


No, you're not going to tell me?

Promise I won't tell these lot


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is that you in the avatar?

8)


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Is that you in the avatar?
> 
> 8)


no. I'm one of them, can you guess wich one?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > no :lol:
> ...


No is the answer for all the random questions and/or proposals you might have for me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Did one of them eat you?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't think they do Lithuanian takeaways in this country :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> Don't think they do Lithuanian takeaways in this country :lol: :lol:


ha.... http://www.lituanicaltd.com/index.php?o ... 84&lang=en

What are those weird round things?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my god, ask kazinak :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Is that you in the avatar?
> 
> 8)


i wonder where this is going? :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

alun said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that you in the avatar?
> ...


If he was talking to me then yes.

My next question was going to be are you going to post up another funny youtube video for us?

Your answer of no has disappointed us all


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > hope88 said:
> ...


How many of you are there in your head? :roll: :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > alun said:
> ...


How many do you want? They can also speak many languages


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

what a hell are we talking about :lol: :lol:

here's another classic for you, "alcohol tester" clip :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

